# Cooler Master Nepton 120XL und 240M: AiO-Waküs mit neuen Pumpen und Lüftern ab November



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Oktober 2014)

*Cooler Master Nepton 120XL und 240M: AiO-Waküs mit neuen Pumpen und Lüftern ab November*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cooler Master Nepton 120XL und 240M: AiO-Waküs mit neuen Pumpen und Lüftern ab November*

					In einer Pressemitteilung hat Cooler Master angekündigt, die beiden Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen 120 XL sowie 240M aus der Nepton-Serie ab Anfang des kommenden Monats auszuliefern. Im Vergleich zu den beiden bisherigen Modellen fallen die Radiatoren kleiner aus, Pumpe und Lüfter sollen allerdings verbessert worden sein. Preislich werden 80 respektive 95 Euro fällig.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cooler Master Nepton 120XL und 240M: AiO-Waküs mit neuen Pumpen und Lüftern ab November*


----------

